# Are these weeds or plants to keep?



## swimmer_spe (Jul 9, 2016)

I bought this house a month ago and am slowly going through everything to make it mine. One of the things is the "garden" I have pictures, are they weeds, or not? Describe, and even name what I have and whether it is a weed or whether it is good for anything. If it flowers, and it is not evasive, I would rather keep it for the bees.

The "garden".
http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...D-A0F3-4A04-8E6D-0E1B2B34A82E_zpsutnaqzzm.jpg

Is this rhubarb? There are also pink and white flowering plants.
http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...1-F306-4064-A39B-0178146FC95F_zpst49mfwfe.jpg

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...E-956D-4211-992C-9D80A035B09D_zpseci3s9no.jpg

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...3-4C7B-4128-A03A-7FA913A2273D_zpsjka8ktnc.jpg

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...C-961B-4D07-8C26-C760E13D9F8F_zpst5voi361.jpg

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...B-CF94-4446-B417-7D52E723A89A_zpskrnsq3wo.jpg

Once I know what to pull out and what to keep, I will do so then clean it up to look nice.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 9, 2016)

It definitely looks like rhubarb to me.
If you like the flowers they are not weeds.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jul 9, 2016)

JoeD said:


> It definitely looks like rhubarb to me.
> If you like the flowers they are not weeds.



The plant that looks like rhubarb - I always thought they grow out of the ground as one stalk and one leaf, each stalk and leaf grow separately out of the ground, but in the bunch.

There are some flowering plants that are invasive. So, knowing what they are would help me know if they should be pulled.

The greener; some greenery is decorative, some are simply weeds.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 10, 2016)

The "rhubarb" might be burdock. Look at the stem and see what color it is. Rhubarb tends to be reddish, pink.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 10, 2016)

> The plant that looks like rhubarb - I always thought they grow out of the ground as one stalk and one leaf, each stalk and leaf grow separately out of the ground, but in the bunch.


That is true. Is that not what I see? The colour I can see looks to be redish like rhubarb.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jul 10, 2016)

JoeD said:


> That is true. Is that not what I see? The colour I can see looks to be redish like rhubarb.



That's definitely not what I have. My plant is all green.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jul 10, 2016)

chrisn said:


> The "rhubarb" might be burdock. Look at the stem and see what color it is. Rhubarb tends to be reddish, pink.



The stem is all green.

What is burdock? Is it a plant or is it a weed?


----------



## JoeD (Jul 10, 2016)

> That's definitely not what I have. My plant is all green.



it is a weed then


----------



## chrisn (Jul 11, 2016)

Unless you are a herbalist it is a very BIG weed


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 13, 2016)

A weed is a plant that's growing where you don't want it. Otherwise, it's a wildflower. There's nothing there that seems to be very special, but it's hard to say what it is unless you get close-up pix.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jul 28, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> A weed is a plant that's growing where you don't want it. Otherwise, it's a wildflower. There's nothing there that seems to be very special, but it's hard to say what it is unless you get close-up pix.



Here are some close ups.
Can someone identify what the plant is? Horticultural speaking, is it a wildflower, weed or a plant that would be sold to plant in a garden? 
I live in Ontario Canada if that helps.

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...2-B4DD-40F4-AFEC-C30D299318F2_zpshxhejxyc.jpg
http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...8-9A50-4951-8236-2C93951E6BB5_zps4ubcvipn.jpg
http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...E-AE10-4CED-9C95-CF1B0343F81C_zpsib3qkvjk.jpg
http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums...D-7CB5-4A71-9662-4A42FB3F645B_zpsy5srj7dv.jpg


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope you don't think I was being a wise guy in my response. I stand by my statement that if you like the bloom (flower) on a plant, and where it is located, you don't have to classify it as a weed. 
We also seem to have a difference of opinion on what a "close-up" is. But in any case, here are a few links to help you identify what you have. There's nothing in those pictures (except the cherry) that has any value as a nursery plant, so pull 'em if you don't like 'em.

http://www.almanac.com/content/common-garden-weeds
http://www.hgtv.com/design/outdoor-design/landscaping-and-hardscaping/12-most-common-weeds-pictures
http://ecosalon.com/edible-medicinal-backyard-weeds-plants/

And yes, some very pretty flowers can be invasive ( they won't stay put, but keep on spreading). Garden borders, paths, weedblock fabric, and regular mowing can keep aggressive plants from over running everything. And of course, pulling out the excessive ones by hand.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jul 29, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> I hope you don't think I was being a wise guy in my response. I stand by my statement that if you like the bloom (flower) on a plant, and where it is located, you don't have to classify it as a weed.
> We also seem to have a difference of opinion on what a "close-up" is. But in any case, here are a few links to help you identify what you have. There's nothing in those pictures (except the cherry) that has any value as a nursery plant, so pull 'em if you don't like 'em.
> 
> http://www.almanac.com/content/common-garden-weeds
> ...



I looked at those links, I am not sure if any are what I have.

Which of those 4 photos have a cherry plant in it?

Please define close up.

Chances are, all will be pulled.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 29, 2016)

up- close and personal as they say in Olympic coverage


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jul 29, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> up- close and personal as they say in Olympic coverage



That's what I dd for all but the first picture.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 29, 2016)

swimmer_spe said:


> That's what I dd for all but the first picture.


Apologies. I clicked the link to the first picture and then used the navigation on the photobucket site. Apparently the sequence was different. The white clustered flower looks like an azalea. Try a google image search for the pink bloom.


----------

